# Stuck in Cali!



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm stuck in California, with no fishing gear and forum withdrawals.

This is the closest I could find to upland down here:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Tastes like chicken. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Birds with feather's ? Thresh !!! /**|**\ /**|**\

How about some _birds_ in bikini's??  

Nice colors with your photo's Thresh....Brilliant !!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Tastes like chicken. :mrgreen:


Shiites like Condor :shock:


----------

